# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.4 - public discussion thread

## mohamed73

*MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.4*   *HTI Misc Tool is now الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] module updated to version 2.0*
- added: Imei validator for iPhone unlock
- added: Supported carriers filtered by country selection 
- bugfixed: Was still not running on some customized Windows XP, should be fixed now.	
- added: Read IMEI from iPhone by Usb (iTunes must be installed).
- GUI improvements  *Nokia SL3 Logger updated to version 2.4*
- added: Multiple service support
Allows to upload job for CHEAP, NORMAL or FAST server with different cost policy  *Start from today this are the credit consumption and time for SL3 unlocking:*  *CHEAP: 70 HTI credits, 6 hours to 48 hours*  *NORMAL: 120 HTI credits, 10 minutes to 48 hours*  *FAST: 150 HTI credits, 3 minutes to 24 hours*  * the consumption and time are for reference only and 
can be changed any time without notification, 
you have to check every time before you upload a job  *BlackBerry module updated to version 1.8*
- Full Software Parts parsed during read.
- Implemented DM Protocol, now you can read Blackberry CDMA info (including MSL) By Normal Usb Connection.
- MEP list updated (total 274 MEPs supported).  *Latest Nokia module changes:*
- added: Lumia SIM Unlock by AMSS patch  *Common changes:*
- bugfixed: HTI drivers conflict with android adb devices.
- improved sync routine to avoid main exe failed to load if sync fails.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR,
Manole

----------


## hamid.almalke

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## الذهب

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## benabdelhafidh

الف شكر اخي

----------


## almoaiz

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

